# Ventilation



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

I have an 8' wide x 4' deep x 6.5' tall wooden building. I am searching for suggestions on the best way to ventilate it in order to use it as a loft. It has a walk-in door on one end. It has a metal roof.

Thanks for any help.
Mule


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Cut windows out, put wire on them and a door to shut when cold, which may not be too often.


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Mule, do you have a pair of blue bars you could part with?


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Ladygrey said:


> Cut windows out, put wire on them and a door to shut in cold, which may not be too often.


Ladygrey, thanks for the idea. I have thought on that all day. It would be easy to do this at the top of the walls and put wire as well as plexiglass doors. There would be light even when closed.
I think I'd like to have plenty of air flowing at floor level. But I don't want varmints to be able to see or get in.

Mule


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

9toes said:


> Mule, do you have a pair of blue bars you could part with?


9toes I am just "trying" to get started. I have never flown the birds that I have. I have an enormous Hawk problem. No Sir I can't part with any of the birds I have.

Mule


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

confederatemule said:


> Ladygrey, thanks for the idea. I have thought on that all day. It would be easy to do this at the top of the walls and put wire as well as plexiglass doors. There would be light even when closed.
> I think I'd like to have plenty of air flowing at floor level. But I don't want varmints to be able to see or get in.
> 
> Mule


Use 1/2" hardware cloth to cove opening.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

9toes said:


> Use 1/2" hardware cloth to cove opening.


I will. Thanks to David Payne I have plenty of that.

Mule


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, in my loft we cut squares and put hardware cloth..aka wire over the cut outs, in bad weather we have shutter doors to close it off, but we do not need to do that too often here on the east coast. My doors going out to the aviaries are floor level so there gets air flow there too, aviaries facing south.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Ladygrey said:


> Yes, in my loft we cut squares and put hardware cloth..aka wire over the cut outs, in bad weather we have shutter doors to close it off, but we do not need to do that too often hear on the east coast. My doors going out to the aviaries are floor level so there gets air flow there too, aviaries facing south.


Thanks for the information, Ladygrey.

Mule


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Should I put the wire on the inside of the wall or the outside? I will mount the doors to hang down outside when open.

Mule


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would also put some vent cut outs near the floor, and cover with the hardware cloth. That way air will come in at the bottom and go out the higher windows. That would give them better ventilation. I put the hardware cloth on the outside, stapled on, and cover the edges with trim. Looks good and a raccoon or anything can't pull it out from the staples with the trim on.


----------

